
China's security problematic KylinOS submits packages for inclusion in Debian - DyslexicAtheist
https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=966532#12
======
detaro
Citing an article arguing that KylinOS is "bad" because it would be harder for
the US to hack seems like an ... odd ... choice of reference?

~~~
yorwba
To top that off Ubutu Kylin is an official Ubuntu flavor
[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu%20Kylin](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu%20Kylin)
and the package in question is specific to their UKUI desktop environment, not
something that would be part of a default Debian install. I'm not sure why
they want to upstream it to Debian (was Ubuntu Unity upstreamed as well?) but
surely it would be harder to backdoor as a Debian package than if it's
distributed via their own servers.

@DyslexicAtheist, could you explain why you wanted to signal-boost this
particular person's opinion on the package? Is there more to the story that
we're not seeing here?

